# victorias secret clothing



## choseck (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone ordered anything from the Victoria's Secret clothing line?  If so, how is it - is it as cute as it looks and is sizing pretty accurate?  Thats what I'm worried about - for some reason I'm thinking their stuff would run small, so I'm debating over buying small or medium tops.

A lot of the stuff looks so cute!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 18, 2007)

I have! I've only bought shirts and tops though, no bottoms so.. but I love all the things I've purchased from their website and IMO they look as cute as it looks. LoL.

I think their sizing does run small, because I'm usually a small but size 2 was considered an XS. I bought that size and it fit on me.. so yes? 

HTH!


----------



## Bernadette (Jun 18, 2007)

I've bought things and had great experiences. I'm a big fan of the Christie Fit pants and they fit pretty true to size. I was a 0 at the time and their 0 fit perfectly.


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 21, 2007)

I find that for me their pants run a size small and the shirts run true to size. I've been very disappointed with their quality though at times. It's kind of a gamble to order their clothing for me.


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I've bought things and had great experiences. I'm a big fan of the Christie Fit pants and they fit pretty true to size. I was a 0 at the time and their 0 fit perfectly._

 
size 0? i hate you!


----------



## Bernadette (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_size 0? i hate you!_

 
Note the "I was a size 0 at the time." It wasn't a good thing, I was really depressed and had dropped down to about 95lbs and everyone everywhere felt the need to tell me how terrible I looked at the time. I felt equally terrible and bad about my weight.
I'm probably a 4 in VS now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------

